# Animierte Bilder (GIFs in Fireworks 8)



## Maxsoft (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Kennt jemand ein Tutorial für Macromedia Fireworks 8 um animierte Bilder (GIFs) zu erstellen?


Thnx


----------



## ava99 (8. August 2007)

hilft weiter


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. August 2007)

Ein bißchen mehr Mühe kann man sich schon geben, als lediglich auf Google hinzuweisen.
Und wenn es kleiner Beispiel-Link ist.


----------

